# What was the best car you owned?



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 12, 2019)

... well, what was it.

For me it is a toss up between the 1970 GT Torino convertible... looked pretty much just like this, it didn't have the paint line on the side.






Or the 82 Mustang GT...mine looked identical to this one...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 12, 2019)

I owned the 70 Torino would have been 1989-92 I think, it was a super head turner. I couldn't go anywhere without someone saying something about it.
So prolly my ego that made it one of my favs to be honest.

 The GT Mustang was just flat out fun to drive. 5 speed manual. Absolutely blew the doors off of any stock Trans Am, Camaro etc. Wasn't even close.


----------



## petro (Sep 12, 2019)

96 Grand Cherokee. Basic maintenance and ran me 338K before tyranny started acting up. Towed a lot with it and didn't have factory tow package.

Replaced with 2011 5.7 Hemi  Grand Cherokee full tow package,  trail rated and so far is as reliable as my old Jeep.
 
Now has 150K on it and wayyyy more power than my old one.

I had junk when I was younger, and couldn't afford what I wanted.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 12, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ... well, what was it.
> 
> For me it is a toss up between the 1970 GT Torino convertible... looked pretty much just like this, it didn't have the paint line on the side.
> 
> ...


/——/


iamwhatiseem said:


> ... well, what was it.
> 
> For me it is a toss up between the 1970 GT Torino convertible... looked pretty much just like this, it didn't have the paint line on the side.
> 
> ...


/—-/ A junk yard on Long Island has an old Vett on display.


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 12, 2019)

Matchbox or maybe Hot  Wheels.  Its a toss up!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 12, 2019)

1965 Dodge Coronet convertible with the mighty and majestic 440 V-8.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 12, 2019)

My most fun car was a 70 Chevelle Malibu. My best quality car has been 2005 Lexus RX330. We are at 200K miles and that car still looks good and the engine doesn't burn oil and runs great.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 12, 2019)

The one I have now....'05 Subaru Legacy wagon....AWD eats up the snow, goes like a bat out of hell on the interstate, can almost carry more than I would want to stuff in it..


----------



## Tax Man (Sep 12, 2019)

I had a 41 chevy 1 ton pickup, straight 6 and crash box 4 speed. Got almost 30 years out of it. Then there is the 57 Ford Ranchero with the big engine. And my 2001 F450 that California made me junk cause it was a diesel engine they did not like.


----------



## Katniss (Sep 12, 2019)

My pops brought me home a 1965 baby blue mustang on valentines day shortly after I started driving.  I loved her.  She needed a lot of work but wow was she worth it.


----------



## petro (Sep 12, 2019)

Katniss said:


> My pops brought me home a 1965 baby blue mustang on valentines day shortly after I started driving.  I loved her.  She needed a lot of work but wow was she worth it.
> 
> View attachment 278940


I am jealous. 
My parents got me a used '74 Mustang 2. You know, the Pinto version with a Mustang body.
Looked cool, till you stepped on the gas and realized you had nothing.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 12, 2019)

I dunno if there is a 'best' car I've owned. If I think about purely from a driving experience perspective, compounded by the fact that I'm biased as to where and how I choose to drive, it'd be my old Corvette. 

If I have to go to the city, my old Mercedez 560 SEC.

For the demolition derby a the Fair, I like my old Pinto. A '71 I think it was.

There was also a reason I liked my old three speed Duster with the 318 in it, but I forget why. Whatever the reason I drove them, it was surely the best car for the drive at the time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2019)

The best cars I ever had weren't cars but trucks.  The first was a 1972 Ford F100, 360 V8, three on the tree similar to this one.






Much later I had a 1998 Ford F150, 300 inline, three on the tree similar to this one.







Both road like sedans with that old, awesome Ford truck suspension.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 12, 2019)

2016 Tesla Model S


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 13, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> Matchbox or maybe Hot  Wheels.  Its a toss up!


/——-/ Nope. It’s a real Vett.


----------



## sparky (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## fncceo (Sep 13, 2019)

It got terrible mileage, but the commute was a lot shorter.






On the down side, you really couldn't hear the radio, not even with earbuds.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 13, 2019)

fncceo said:


> It got terrible mileage, but the commute was a lot shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/——/ Nice grocery grabber


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The best cars I ever had weren't cars but trucks.  The first was a 1972 Ford F100, 360 V8, three on the tree similar to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have had two Ford trucks myself, I think the first one was an 81 F-150..the end one was a 2002.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The best cars I ever had weren't cars but trucks.  The first was a 1972 Ford F100, 360 V8, three on the tree similar to this one.
> ...


Now what I have is this:

2004 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 with around 45,000 original miles on it..........  It was my dad's, he rarely drove it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 13, 2019)

I also had a 1972 Oldsmobile 98...now why is this one of my favorites? 
Let me tell you about the back seat... this was my 2nd car, I was 17.
What a boat, thing road like a dream. My friends and I affectionately called it the brown bomber.
  Had a 455 olds 4bbl. 
Ugly as hell... but I loved it.


----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2019)

My dad bought it new from the factory. My cousin bought it when e couldn't drive any more and she sold it to be for $300. I drove it 100k miles for 10 years and sold it instead of doing a major front end job.


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 14, 2019)

I don't keep my cars long enough to comment on reliability, but my wife's BMW 3-series (330GT X-drive) is an absolutely fabulous car.  It is fast, economical, comfortable, loaded with features, perfectly sized, and good to look at.

I choose my cars carefully and check everything out before deciding what to buy, but I've never had anything with this combination of good-ness.


----------



## DamnDude (Sep 14, 2019)

After I graduated high school, I bought a 79 Ford F150 short bed, 3 speed on the tree.
I was just the most amazballs thing I ever owned... It ran like a raped ape and just wouldn't die... Until I let my onlaws use it while stationed overseas. One of them blew the engine.. (On purpose, I'm pretty damn sure) and when I had it rebuilt it just wasn't the same.
Damn I miss that thing.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The best cars I ever had weren't cars but trucks.  The first was a 1972 Ford F100, 360 V8, three on the tree similar to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate that three on the tree bullshit. Anytime I've had a truck like that I would install a Hurst shift kit and a steering wheel knob.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 15, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The best cars I ever had weren't cars but trucks.  The first was a 1972 Ford F100, 360 V8, three on the tree similar to this one.
> ...


Hey, to each their own.  The 98 I picked up used at a Dodge dealer with 14 miles on the odometer.........  It was stripped down, no AC, no rear bumper and the three on the tree.  They had put it in their show room next to a fully loaded Ram 1500 as a "comparison" then sold it used, I paid $7K for it.......  Got a Chevy bumper from a friend for $50, modified the mounts and I had a rear bumper.  Unfortunately a few years later a girl in a Camaro pulled out in front of me, turned that flat Camaro back end vertical.........  While I was able to pull the front bumper away from the wheel enough to drive it to work the collision had folded back the frame, the insurance company totaled it.  I eventually ended up with a Ford Ranger, 4 banger, 5 speed.  I eventually ran that thing into the ground, great little truck though under-powered with any kind of load, got good gas mileage though.
Now I have my dad's 2004 Ram 1500, fully loaded, full automatic, 4x4.


----------



## jwoodie (Sep 20, 2019)

1963 Corvair
1964 Cutlass 442*
1960 Porsche (Germany)**
Toyota Pickup
1970 Mustang
1975 Volvo**
Datsun Pickup
1970 Ford F100
1980 Honda Civic Wagon
1984 Honda Accord
Jeep Wagoneer
1978 Cutlass
1975 MG Midget
1969 MBG
Chevy Astro Van (2)
1990 Lexus LS400*
Merkur Scorpio**
MB Convertible
Mustang Convertible
Jeep 5.9 Limited
Cadillac SRX V8
2004 Trailblazer EXT V8*
GMC Acadia (current)
Chevy Volt (current)*
*Best
**Worst


----------



## Godboy (Sep 21, 2019)

2019 Honda Civic Sedan Sport with aftermarket suspension, wheels and chrome delete. The handling in this car is perfection.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2019)

Godboy said:


> 2019 Honda Civic Sedan Sport with aftermarket suspension, wheels and chrome delete. The handling in this car is perfection.


Looks like a fancy lawn mower..........  Bet it sounds like one too.......


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 22, 2019)

1983 Mazda RX-7 GSL
https://assets.shannons.com.au/Y94F.../585x438x1/vehicle/1984-mazda-rx7-limited.jpg


----------



## skye (Sep 22, 2019)

I won't tell.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > 2019 Honda Civic Sedan Sport with aftermarket suspension, wheels and chrome delete. The handling in this car is perfection.
> ...


With its sport exhaust, it sounds a lot better than youd think. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Thunk (Oct 1, 2019)

1995 ford Bronco!  Drove it for 17 years. 

I still miss that vehicle!  I kept the owners manual and the spare tire cover as a keepsake.


----------



## westwall (Oct 1, 2019)

GT40 MKI


----------



## fncceo (Oct 1, 2019)

Atomic batteries to power ... turbines to speed ...


----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 2, 2019)

Mine was a 2000 Saturn Sport Coupe with a sunroof.  I had it for about 7 years, then the exhaust system AND the brake system went out.  It would've cost me more to repair it than what it was worth.  I miss that little car!


----------



## DGS49 (Oct 3, 2019)

As Click 'n Clack pointed out many years ago, when faced with a repair that exceeds the value of the car in question, the real issue is how the repair cost stacks up with the REPLACEMENT cost - not the value of the car.

Say you have a $2,000 car that you love and it needs $2,200 of work to make it "like new" (sort of).  And to replace it with something similar you would have to spend $6,000.  The answer is clear: spend the $2,200 and keep it.  Unless the car is rusting, which is a cancer that will never be cured.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Mar 13, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> The best cars I ever had weren't cars but trucks.  The first was a 1972 Ford F100, 360 V8, three on the tree similar to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a nearly showroom condition '95 with the 5-speed. 140,000 Original miles.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Mar 13, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Now what I have is this:
> 
> 2004 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 with around 45,000 original miles on it..........  It was my dad's, he rarely drove it.


Beauty. That's a keeper. I have a 2018 3500 I drive the shit out of. It has more miles than that.


----------



## maybelooking (Mar 14, 2022)

2001 Toyota 4Runner with almost 300k miles on it.  Its now my sons truck.

I liked it so much I recently bought one for myself.  2001 4 wheel drive version with 150k on it.  It will probably last me the rest of my life.


----------

